# Tragic cyclist accident in Auburn



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

Early Morning Accident Leaves Bicyclist Dead On Foresthill Road | KAHI Radio, AM 950

Although I didn't know her I am deeply saddened to learn of this senseless loss. I ride these roads multiple times per week; this could have been any one of us. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and loved ones.


----------



## happypuppy (May 21, 2014)

It's a tragedy indeed. I honestly feel safer riding my motorcycle in the road than my bicycle on some roads


----------

